# evader bx pro



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

how fast does a evader bx pro go. Is it even a good buggy or is the rc10b4 se better


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The B4 is better.


----------



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

wat makes it so much better


----------



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

wat about the nitro evader bx


----------



## philp37 (Apr 7, 2002)

If you are new to the hobby, live in edmonton and have an interest in racing. I would buy a stadium truck version instead of a buggy. At least you can run them on some short grass, and the local track is a little rough for electric buggies. On the evader thing, your local track is not so big into competitive electric, that the evader is probably ok. The hotbeds of competitive electric racing in Alberta are Medicine Hat and Reddeer. Calgary and Edmonton, I believe that you can get away with "brung what you run."


----------



## Poocool1990 (Mar 10, 2006)

I would go with the nitro envader st not the bx the envader st is esay to handle and profomes much better then the bx


----------

